# Im extremely indecisive! Help me choose cover and skin



## teanicole (May 14, 2010)

I posted an introduction post a little earlier and now need help since I'm the most indecisive person ever . Ive spent days looking at the Oberon cases and as soon as I think I've reduced the list of ones I like, more pop up. Here are some combination's i put together, but I'm open to suggestions! I like them all equally, but want peoples opinions what combos they like so i can get a push in one direction


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

No wonder you are having a hard time choosing!  They are all good.


----------



## Kelly (Michigan) (Dec 29, 2009)

I prefer combo 1


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Number 2 is probably the most unique combo I've seen in months, I really like it.  Number 4, Celtic hounds in wine + the library skin is the most classic and understated.  Either of those would be a lovely combo!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Yes, I like that number 2 combo, but really, they are all so good so no matter which one you get, you will always wonder if one of the others is better, and then probably get that one as well!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

2!


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I like them all! I think the second one is very beautiful, but the black dragon with the third skin option is lovely too! And I love the celtic hounds (I have it in a journal) with library skin!


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

2


----------



## IxiaAurea (Apr 24, 2010)

Nice combos! 2 and 3 with the grey swirls skin are lovely !


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

I think you should choose the cover (since it is the most expensive) and then choose the skin to go with it.  Is there one cover that just really stands out or calls to you?  If so, that is the one you should go with.  I think there is one skin that does call to you since it is in every option but one but I am not sure I would buy the cover just to go with the skin.  Good luck deciding, it is a hard decision to make.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

I like the black dragon with the Gelaskin - but I'm not objective as I have a thing for dragons, love that skin (but not the gelaskin cut out!), and have a tendency to like "dark" things    Truth be told, that particular combo just made me stop and have a second look... and a third... and a fourth... and I think I will probably be back to look at it a few more times, I think it's stunning!

But all options are really great, and I think you'll be happy with either!!! I'm not crazy about the last option though, I feel like while it's nice, we have now seen it a lot and so it maybe looks less personal


----------



## krystalspin (Apr 4, 2010)

1 or 2, whichever COVER you will not tire of, fastest.  Or decide by your "favorite color" between the green and the red, whichever factor causes one choice to pull ahead of the other.

The trees are more inviting, the dragon more dramatic.  You've make excellent cover-skin matches; I'm sure you are going to be very happy whatever you choose!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I don't think you will go wrong with any.  These are all fabulous combos and it comes down to the one you will be happiest with.

The second combination leaped out at me, but I also think Avenue of Trees is a great cover. 

I use the library skin (love it!), and Celtic hounds goes great with it.  If I was getting the combo for myself, that is the one I would choose.

I agree with Reyn and Krystalspin's question, which cover you would like long term?


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

I like 2 & 3


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

#1 is stunning, but I also like the last one with the book of trees!


----------



## seshat (Apr 13, 2010)

I think 2 is beautiful.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I like 1 best.


----------



## teanicole (May 14, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions!

Neo: I lean towards darker things as well. Especially when reading, the darker backgrounds makes the text look better. I also love dragons 

I finally hit the submit button on my order with Oberon, I chose the black sky dragon. Part of the reason being that I have classes still and If I decide I don't want to listen for awhile a black cover will be less noticeable than a brighter cover...or I hope lol   I also just love the simplicity of the cover so i wont get bored with it for a long time...and I  mean if I do, it won't be so horrible to order some of the other variations I listed.

I ordered the greenman skin to go with it, i really love it more so for the front than the back. For some reason this combo reminds me of Dorian from Richelle Mead's Dark Swan series ~swoon~i love him...yes I'm strange 

Thanks again for the help!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I noticed you liked the greenman skin, he was a possibility with almost all the covers.  I think you will be really happy with that combo!  

Now you are on an Oberon and Decal watch!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Nice combo Teanicole, I know you are going to love it!!!!! Please post pictures when you get everything, we loooooove pictures  

I'm still looking at that black dragon and gelaskin combo by the way, I just really find it stunning! If only they had the same cut out for the keyboard as the decalgirls and offered their skins in matte too... Maybe it's better that way though


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

teanicole said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions!
> 
> I finally hit the submit button on my order with Oberon, I chose the black sky dragon. Part of the reason being that I have classes still and If I decide I don't want to listen for awhile a black cover will be less noticeable than a brighter cover...or I hope lol  I also just love the simplicity of the cover so i wont get bored with it for a long time...and I mean if I do, it won't be so horrible to order some of the other variations I listed.
> 
> ...


All your choices were beautiful; I think you did an amazing job choosing cover and skin combos to decide from.
If you ever decide you don't want that cover anymore, it seems that Oberon covers are fairly easy to sell on the Buy, Sell, Trade thread;
it's also nice, though, to have a collection of covers so you can change things around when you want.

We'd love to see pics once you get it.


----------



## Luna (Jan 20, 2010)

I like the black dragon with the first skin that is right behind very much.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

My daughter has the Moon Tree, which is done by the same artist. It is so beautiful. I think my next skin will be the Moon Stone. Great combo selection. Enjoy!


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

to me, Green Man is cweepy.


----------



## teanicole (May 14, 2010)

Cardinal said:


> Now you are on an Oberon and Decal watch!


I know, I can't wait! That's all I'm going to be thinking about until I get it!


Neo said:


> Nice combo Teanicole, I know you are going to love it!!!!! Please post pictures when you get everything, we loooooove pictures
> 
> I'm still looking at that black dragon and gelaskin combo by the way, I just really find it stunning! If only they had the same cut out for the keyboard as the decalgirls and offered their skins in matte too... Maybe it's better that way though


You should go for it! one more cover wont hurt too much . I actually just noticed that the skin wasn't fitted around the keyboard. I have a previous skin that is from gelaskins and now its bothering me looking at it , Now i definitely cant wait until my new skin comes in. I will be sure to post pics right away too!



Kathy said:


> My daughter has the Moon Tree, which is done by the same artist. It is so beautiful. I think my next skin will be the Moon Stone. Great combo selection. Enjoy!


I loved the other skins from the artist, the moon stone is very pretty



ayuryogini said:


> All your choices were beautiful; I think you did an amazing job choosing cover and skin combos to decide from.
> If you ever decide you don't want that cover anymore, it seems that Oberon covers are fairly easy to sell on the Buy, Sell, Trade thread;
> it's also nice, though, to have a collection of covers so you can change things around when you want.
> 
> We'd love to see pics once you get it.


I am for sure planning on at least one more cover, or even a journal to use as a cover. Luckily the Renaissance faire rolls around soon and they have a booth I believe 



Gwennie said:


> to me, Green Man is cweepy.


I found him a little creepy too lol, luckily i dont read out of a cover, i much prefer just the front of the skin


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

So, teanicole, have you received these yet?  We want pictures!!!!


----------



## teanicole (May 14, 2010)

Im still waiting for the Oberon case, it should be here on Monday (fingers crossed) I received my decal girl skin yesterday and it looks great on the kindle! I will definitely post pictures on Monday, I'm going to be too excited not too


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Yes, we love pictures.


----------



## teanicole (May 14, 2010)

Yay! The Oberon arrived yesterday, I couldn't be more happy with the combo I have. I love how the darker colors makes the text look too and the dragon charm adds a great little touch. I feel a lot better with this case than with my old basic amazon case since there is now a latch to close the cover and keep random things from my purse from going in there. I will definitely be ordering more from Oberon, i have my eye on a journal next


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Congratulations, you have a beautiful combo!  Enjoy it!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Lovely combo, thanks for the pictures!


----------

